# Gibson Les Paul Studio vs LTD EC1000



## The Rhone (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm currently looking at these two at the moment. Unfortunately there's nowhere near by to try them, but they are about the same price on ebay. I was wondering if any of you out there had any opinions one way or the other.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 16, 2008)

I've played both, the LTD generally comes out on top. But it has a different sound to the Les Paul imo, if you want the traditional tone, and no EMGs, then go for the Studio.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 16, 2008)

^ i've also played both, and i have to say i'd go the les paul.
the les pail studios just have this great feel to them, and are sooo playable. the ltd 1000's are great guitars too, dont get me wrong, but the studio is a better buy imo. 
if were going to get a ltd1000, why not save up a few hundred more and pick up a nice esp eclipse?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 16, 2008)

gibson all the way. would you rather have the original guitar that the other companies copyed because its a bad ass guitar, or a copy of the bad ass guitar?(theres nothing wrong with the ec's, its just gibbys are superior)


----------



## The Rhone (Nov 16, 2008)

Fair play. I only ask as there were some intresting opinions for and against the Exploreres and LTD EX400's


----------



## budda (Nov 16, 2008)

its funny though, because everyone raves about how ESP/LTD uses the right specs on the body style - graphtech nut, locking tuners i believe, better bridge..

i'd just get one of each. but my opinion is already in the exact same thread located in the gear and equipment section.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 17, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> gibson all the way. would you rather have the original guitar that the other companies copyed because its a bad ass guitar, or a copy of the bad ass guitar?(theres nothing wrong with the ec's, its just gibbys are superior)



I disagree.

The ESP Eclipse - I I played slayed the Gibson Standard. In all aspects. But this being Australia, I wouldn't be surprised if I just got a dud by misfortune. 

But as I usually say on these matters, original does not mean best.


----------



## Scali (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd go for the Gibson aswell, it's the more 'traditional' guitar, and there's nothing wrong with a 'traditional' Les Paul in my opinion... that's just what the Les Paul is all about.

I think locking tuners on a fixed bridge guitar add no extra value whatsoever. As for the EMGs... I quite like EMGs, but I think they're not what a Les Paul needs. The Les Paul has a really warm and full sound, the combination of mahogany and maple is just pure genius. For me, passive alnico pickups transfer the character of that wood to your amp in the most convincing way (my Les Paul has the Gibson 490R and 498T pickups, and they just instantly deliver those classic Les Paul tones... and they also work great for modern sounds, really good articulation, especially considering the fat tone).
EMGs would take away from the Les Paul-ness of the sound. Might still sound great in their own right, but not why I would buy a Les Paul guitar.


----------



## Naren (Nov 17, 2008)

I really like EMGs, but I would personally go for the Gibson. I own a Gibson Les Paul Studio and it's the best six-string I've ever owned and it crushes all of the Les Paul imitations out there (with the possible exception of Heritage, but you couldn't consider them imitations since they are the original people from Gibson).

I think the Gibson Les Paul Studio is a much better deal for the money than anything LTD makes. If it was an ESP, I think it would come down to just personal taste since ESPs are of really high quality.


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 17, 2008)

The LTD EC1000 in black satin was one of the best guitars I've owned. The control layout is ugly though, I wish they'd be like they're supposed to be - 2x vol 2x tone in the "diamond" shape that is. The Esp Eclipses have the controls like that, so it's stupid that the LTD's don't. That, and most of the LTD EC's have overwhelming amounts of abalone in them, which I find really ugly.

I've played so many horrible LP studios that I would go for the LTD instead, their quality control seems a lot better. And since you can't go try them, I especially recommend doing so.


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 17, 2008)

I've played both and think you souldnt get either. Thay are just run-of-the-mill factory guitars, sloppy sound, bad construction and soulless. Go for a Bernie Rico jr guitar instead. However if you feel that you must give your money to one of these companies go for the LTD, it aint good but in comparison with the Les Paul anything is good...

Also the prices are uneven with what they are offering. So be prepared to lose money. LTD and Gibson were always overpriced beacuse it makes their guitars look good in the eyes of young (and older) buyers.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 17, 2008)

I've not played the ESP but every Gibson LEs Paul Studio I have played has been pretty disgusting, I was shocked.

If I've read your profile right though you are in the UK and I would get a Gordon Smith before either of the guitars you have mentioned. Seriously, having played a bunch of Gordon Smiths, I would choose one of these over a Gibson to tell the truth:

Gordon Smith Guitars


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 17, 2008)

If you had the money, I'd say either Tokai top end or Navigator.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 17, 2008)

EC1000 all the way. The best Les Paul style guitar I've ever played.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 18, 2008)

I really like the nice LP studios I've played, but the bad ones were pretty bad, but I assume you could always return what you got if it was bad.

There's also a satin finished LTD EC1000 with passive pups and no abalone that is fucking awesome. I would have a really hard time choosing between one of those and a Gibson


----------



## budda (Nov 18, 2008)

out of the 3 or 4 LP studio's i've picked up, none of them had any issues.

i've only played 1 EC1000 as i said, and it was a very nice guitar. very similar to my LP studio - and not much cheaper either .

i've seen an EC1000 for $550? used on craigslist, i was pissed that i couldnt afford it!

a used LP studio in good condition is a damn good deal. especially when you see one for $850CAD, and they cost $1550 CAD after taxes (at least mine did - prices have gone up i think).

it basically comes down to do you want a *traditional gibson les paul* or a *modernized singlecut*?


----------



## abysmalrites (Nov 18, 2008)

I had an EC 1000 at one point in time. Very nice guitar. I can't give any input into the LP because I've never played one or had an interest in Gibson, but I can recommend the ESP unreservedly.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2008)

777timesgod said:


> I've played both and think you souldnt get either. Thay are just run-of-the-mill factory guitars, sloppy sound, bad construction and soulless. Go for a Bernie Rico jr guitar instead. However if you feel that you must give your money to one of these companies go for the LTD, it aint good but in comparison with the Les Paul anything is good...



you obviously have some kind of brand bias with bernie, thats fine, i'm sure he makes quality stuff. both the eclipse and lp are good guitars, and just because they arnt made in a custom shop doesnt mean they are souless, what ever that means.
i guess players like jimmy page and the thousands of other guitar gods that have played les pauls for the last 40 or 50 years probably think they suck too


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright, enough of the ignorant blanket statements about Gibsons and everyone blindly shitting all over them.

I've played many a Gibson LP Studios, and a few EC-1000's. The LP Studios are just like every other mass produced guitar (including LTDs), your gonna have duds and your gonna have gems, all mixed together. I've played a few EC-1000's that have crooked and horribly drilled tune-o-matic posts, sharp shitty frets, and even one EC-1000 that had the 13th fret actually coming OUT of the fretboard on the bass side, but i'm not here shitting all over ESP/LTD. With that said, i too have played a few shitty LP studios, that had just as bad a problems as the EC-1000 problems i mentioned.


I think the best thing to do would be to try and find a guitar shop that has both guitars (if possible), so you can play them side by side to see which one you prefer.

Just remember, always take user reviews with a grain of salt. 777timesgods's statement was a perfect example of why you should do so. Its ALWAYS best to come to your own conclusions.

Good luck.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 20, 2008)

I evaluate primarily on tone, and hands-down I've never played an EC-1000 that sounded all that great, whereas most LP Studios I've played have sounded decent. And I'm talking about the base sound quality, not pickups etc. Gibson just flat-out uses better quality lumber than Cort/Samick does for the LTDs. In my experience, you're going to have to get remedial fretwork done on either one to smooth out the fret crowning and eliminate the sharp edges. Older LP Studios from the late '80s-early '90s tend not to have the fret problems, and as a bonus almost all have ebony fretboards.


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok well for heavier music go LTD ec-1000 for sure i have both and a les paul custom. I love both my les pauls but the EC es better suited for metal. The neck in my opinion feels better anyway. Both great instruments though!!


----------



## m3ta1head (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you considered an Edwards LP at all? They make some seriously nice copies, and they're QC is much higher than that of Gibson and LTD.

http://instruments.shop.ebay.com/it..._trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=edwards&_osacat=3858


----------



## The Rhone (Nov 20, 2008)

What a debate. I've decided not to get either. Am looking at Ibanez's instead.


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it really depends on the year of the studio. Because the newer gibsons are slipping in quality. But the older studios- especially the ones with the ebony fretboards are well worth the used price. However if you are comparing new models I think your getting more for your money with the esp. Although you may have better re-sale vaue with the Gibson


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you should go Aria pro.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 21, 2008)

Playing an EC on a regular basis at my 2nd favourite shop around town, and being a gibson dealer at my fave, the EC hoses a studio, and is every bit as nice as the standard. Theyre different though. the neck is slimmer on the EC, and everything about it is a bit more shred/metal oriented. it just feels targeted that way more


----------

